# install SSHd ?



## e1000sn (Feb 2, 2006)

I am aware that TiVo runs linux, well, is there any way to run SSHd, on a TiVo?
or any remote shell.

where should I start looking when figuring this out?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

e1000sn said:


> I am aware that TiVo runs linux, well, is there any way to run SSHd, on a TiVo?
> or any remote shell.


Yes.


> where should I start looking when figuring this out?


Google "tivo sshd". You must first "hack" your tivo. On recent models that involves a PROM change.


----------

